# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Ich höre gerade ...

## georg

Ich höre gerade Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (Album) weil Richard Wright heute gestorben ist.

R.I.P.
 :Frown:

----------


## Doms

ich hör gerade "All Nightmare Long" von Metallica  :Rock:    mit pink floyd hab ich mich nie wirklich befasst :Redface:

----------


## gamml

> Ich höre gerade Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (Album) weil Richard Wright heute gestorben ist.
> 
> R.I.P.


Damn.

Eigentlich 

Danko Jones - Sound of Love

aber werd mi aus gegebenen Anlass mit 

Pink Floyd - Any Colour You Like

anschließen, speziell wegen dem mega Keybord


R.I.P. :Frown:  

lg kle

edit:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb5ZjmpmMbg

www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXdNn...eature=related

beides genial  :Frown:

----------


## BoB

gestern reingezogen:

wish you were here album (mit bestem keyboardintro aller zeiten)

dark side of the moon

meddle


jetzt ist grad Atom Heart Mother dran

 :Frown:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Metallica - To Live Is To Die

----------


## Meniskus

Rise Against - ReEducation Through Labor.

----------


## klamsi

Vampire Weekend-Oxford Comma

----------


## Vuntzam

........das leise surren meines computers

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Sordid Clot - Целлюлит-ламбада

kann jemand russisch? wich würd gern wissen was der titel bedeutet.

----------


## DarkSecret

:Big Grin:   ne kann nicht Russich. "Blöde schrift" ^^

Clutch - The Mob goes Wild  :Rock:

----------


## Das_Viech

in flames- pinball map  :Twisted: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCvq8VN9owY

----------


## pagey

h2o - what happened

----------


## grisch

> Sordid Clot - Целлюлит-ламбада
> 
> kann jemand russisch? wich würd gern wissen was der titel bedeutet.


wörtlich übersetzt: cellulite lambada

Ich sag da mal nix dazu, jedem das seine  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Fire

Bei mir läuft grade TenaciousD...  :Smile:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> wörtlich übersetzt: cellulite lambada
> 
> Ich sag da mal nix dazu, jedem das seine


 :Lol:  mit irgend sowas war zu rechen. es lebe der porn grind  :Big Grin: 


Vale Tudo - Beer Butt Chicken

----------


## punkt

soundcloud.com/jamari/jamari-mix

----------


## waterpistolriot

zum schlafen gehen. www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbPQy-0Z9qg 
:-)

----------


## pagey

kanye west - through the wire

----------


## BoB

IAMX - Nightlife

----------


## waterpistolriot

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfaJ6X82zY0

danke!

----------


## Savage

:Smile:  *chill*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aRor905cCw

----------


## incredibledave

Motörhead - Dancing on your Grave 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2V6v...eature=related

----------


## matthias

lost prophets burn burn

----------


## Savage

> *chill*
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aRor905cCw


Ich nim alles zurück, jetz lauft die scheibn scho im Radio, in zwei wochen is Totgspielt  :Mad: 

im eintausch gibts asd (leider ohne afrob) live
www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJMi1xfxy9E

----------


## waterpistolriot

> RGTE - Waging war on benevolence
> 
> Kraftvoller Song


suprise  :Smile: 
das lied ist wirklich eine derartige wucht...extrem gut. einer der besten grindcore songs die mir bekannt sind. wobei das ganze deviant album eigentlich nur gut ist.

on topic:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=by533...eature=related
beste liveband um spaß zu haben  :Smile:

----------


## Rick_Silva

> soundcloud.com/jamari/jamari-mix


[X] Gefällt mir !

soundcloud.com/digital-pressu...erland-express

Heute um 7 uhr auf der Terasse enstanden  :Wink:

----------


## Philipp

Laserkraft 3D - Nein Mann

----------


## flo

> [X] Gefällt mir !
> 
> soundcloud.com/digital-pressu...erland-express
> 
> Heute um 7 uhr auf der Terasse enstanden



Yeah. Taugen mir, die beiden Mixe. Danke!

----------


## Philipp

Uffie - Art of Uff

----------


## Rick_Silva

> Yeah. Taugen mir, die beiden Mixe. Danke!

 und ein neuer Mix, von der After Hour Party  :Wink:   soundcloud.com/digital-pressu...-pink-elephant

----------


## gilledelatourette

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jSw9oUzYBY

----------


## kitschi

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright  :Rock:

----------


## DasMatti

Cypress Hill - Dust

hätte nicht gedacht das es musik von denen gibt, die mir gefällt.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue 

Cypress Hill ft. Tom Morello - Rise Up 

 :Way To Go:

----------


## DarkSecret

Chrome Division - Trouble with the law

----------


## rappa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_bR9...eature=related

----------


## Cru Jones

Mark Ronson - Record Collection

----------


## BoB

Iron Maiden - 22 Acacia Avenue  :Twisted:

----------


## Savage

Best rapper alive hat wieder zugeschlagen  :Big Grin:  und bringt sein neuestes Album - I am the West *freu*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESj2Bc0y2PY

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Madball - Empire (Album)
top album, wie man es von madball gewohnt ist  :Way To Go:

----------


## Stoegl

Bratze - D.U.T.T. ROYAL

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Sodom - In War and Pieces

----------


## MountainMonster

Meine music ist schon kommisch fur leute vom Österreich, aber viellecht es gefallt ihn, ich gib dir Dubstep.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B5MWa5jTpQ

----------


## Savage

Hat mir heute ein Arbeitskollege gezeigt: www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkJ8M4AAqDk

Kennt vlt der ein oder andere Wiener oder Fußballfan...

----------


## MountainMonster

> Hat mir heute ein Arbeitskollege gezeigt: www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkJ8M4AAqDk
> 
> Kennt vlt der ein oder andere Wiener oder Fußballfan...


Das ist schwer fur mich zum verstehen weil ich nicht so gut deutsch kann, aber es gefallt mir.

----------


## BoB

Skunk Anansie - Carmen Queasy

----------


## skifreundin

Ich höre gerade zum 100sten Mal die neue CD von Kings of Leon ("Home around sundown").

----------


## Loki

ich höre gerade:

zz-top - chrome, smoke and bbq

----------


## andwit

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hegHxKcZQe0

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKfJH...52C2E2&index=1

Aber genug werbung...

Wenn ich ehrlich bin : PARKWAY DRIVE - CARRION www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvOVey0MSs

----------


## lupaxy

boah immer dieser metal scheiss! ....^^

gold dust - dj fresh

----------


## Savage

Hab ich grad ganz angenehm im hintergrund laufen....

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPVe62npFmo

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB8i8J6ORmY

----------


## gilledelatourette

www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7EUb...eature=related

----------


## andwit

> boah immer dieser metal scheiss! ....^^


Es geht auch anders....

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rjvIP8RjQg

----------


## Hüpfboje

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzIh...eature=related

----------


## lupaxy

> Es geht auch anders....
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rjvIP8RjQg


sehr geil!

genau wie freiwild!  :Twisted:

----------


## lupaxy

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFE3aggDuOo

----------


## Geistesblitz

Also ich höre dies hier: www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6cuH...eature=related

----------


## smelboe

Empfehlung zu den Tracks: flowiger Singletrail, oder zum Bier danach.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VZbt...eature=related
www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1TB-vKkC1Q

Hip-Hop wie er leider heutzutage viel zu wenig gemacht wird,...

----------


## gilledelatourette

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvzIh...eature=related


i glaub der gitarrist von freiwild hört gerne rise against ..   :Stick Out Tongue: 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkPCb-uEjaI&ob=av2nl

----------


## Loki

mal was anderes...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol8f9SaDCPk

und

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGvSx-foo3E

----------


## BoB

megadeth - symphony of destruction  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hüpfboje

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSj0...elated:mrblue:

----------


## stefson

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlPLU2ZurAQ
uuuralt aber gut  :Mrgreen:

----------


## Loki

Van Andern - Enter Sandman (Cover)

----------


## georg

Le Craval - Wenn ich Gott wär..

Wenn ich Gott wär, wär ich schöner - Wenn ich Gott wär, wär ich reich - Wenn ich Gott wär, hätt ich Frauen und auch die wärn gottesgleich..   :Big Grin: 

Das ist lange her.. scheisse die Zeit vergeht.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gilledelatourette

oida .. haha..  das lied / band hab i scho verdrängt ..   war aber cool damals ..  hab i im kamakura gsehn mit 15 oder so .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## andwit

Mein Held!!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM

 :Cool: GENETALIA :Cool:

----------


## Loki

Stratovarius-Greensleves

----------


## RipCurl

silverstein-what comes around

----------


## gilledelatourette

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o

 :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Red

Nachdem gerade mit die geilste Simpsons Folge überhaupt lief:

Nirvana - Rape Me

----------


## Clown Prince

Stick to your Guns - Amber   !!!www.youtube.com/watch?v=40hymbrQznE

----------


## Sportsfreund

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls

----------


## gilledelatourette

ein gedicht ! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WwNv...eature=related

----------


## Hüpfboje

:Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFqfD3pjztw

----------


## Extrempilz

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire  :Smile:

----------


## Loki

Heroes del Silencio - Entre dos Tierras

----------


## TMC

youtu.be/pTPEhdZ8vcs !

----------


## !xabbu

Dead Boys - Sonic Reducer
Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia

Yeah!... das kennt da herinnen wahrscheinlich eh fast keiner mehr  :Cool:

----------


## TMC

youtu.be/6pt-XT9B3DM !!

----------


## suicidedownhill

Dope- Die Motherfucker die
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw-m4...eature=related

----------


## speci1988

Projekt X soundtrack

----------


## georg

Joint Venture-Scheiss auf deine Ex

----------


## noox

> :: georg ::
> Science flies you to the moon. Religion flies you into buildings.
> xkcd.com/488/


Ich muss kurz Off-Topic werden - aber vielen Dank für den Link! 

Seit es DRM-freie MP3s bei Amazon gibt, kaufe ich die auch dort. Und wenn es dort was nicht gibt, dann muss ich es mir leider wo anders besorgen. Ich hab einmal den Fehler gemacht, mir einen Film bei iTunes zu kaufen. Damit ich den dann vom PC via DLNA auf meinen Blue-Ray Player streamen konnte, musste ich ihn erst wieder kracken - nie wieder kaufe ich was on iTunes oder Apple!

----------


## suicidedownhill

Ich zieh mir das immer von Youtube....

----------


## georg

@noox: Jo, DRM ist echt eine Zumutung. Möcht mich jetzt garnicht weiter dazu äußern, weil sonst wird der schöne "Ich höre gerade" Faden eine Abhandlung über DRM und Rechteverwertung.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Der Comic bringt auf den Punkt.



> nie wieder kaufe ich was on iTunes oder Apple!


 Das beschränkt sich aber nicht auf Apple.. das betrifft allgemein alle Stores die DRM geschützte Inhalte "verkaufen".

----------


## smOoh

Frenzal Rhomb

----------


## georg

The Secret Of Monkey Island  :Mr Purple:

----------


## Zap

Dinosaur Jr - I Bet On Sky
Das neue Album!

----------


## Kaisen

www.youtube.com/watch?v=388e_...4cc&playnext=1

----------


## bighit75

:Rock: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZI2...EwlpiZK8zBX0Cg

----------


## suicidedownhill

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZI2...EwlpiZK8zBX0Cg


Geile Musik, und dann fahren die auch noch Downhill....
Super Band!

----------


## narf

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZI2...EwlpiZK8zBX0Cg


Die Musik is jetzt ned so ganz mein Geschmack, aber das Video is steil  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## druelli

den Staubsauger der Putzfrau........ :Cool:

----------


## incredibledave

Motörhead - Overkill

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUvlNhi6Lrg

----------


## georg

Dave Brubeck:
Three to get ready and four to go
Homecoming  Jingle Bells
What Child Is This
Blue rondo a la turk
To Us Is Given
Take Five
Unsquare Dance
...

R.I.P

----------


## TMC

Sehr schöne Hymne, dafür muss man gar nicht aus Wien sein...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmGmZChJv1Q

----------


## georg

Clawfinger - Vienna (Ultravox Cover)
The Smashing Pumpkins ft Marilyn Manson - The beautiful people (live at Shoreline Amphitheater 18.10.1997)
Zaunpfahl - Lieselotte Meier

----------


## danhill

Mag sicher nicht jeder aber mir gefällts  :Wink:  youtu.be/9kvZJb2_HEg

----------


## willi

ha. An die Erinnere ich mich noch( Eisbear Cover)  :Big Grin: 

Da hörte ich noch so sachen wie TUXEDOMOON no tears, usw :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TMC

Für mich ernsthaft der Song des Jahres. Wenn nicht gleich das krasseste was ich je auf deutsch gehört hab. Vl fährt hier ja noch jemand diesen Film. Whatever, i love it...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=caZ8zLgnyh4

----------


## FreeriderVin

Motörhead - smiling like a killer  :Clap:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Fanta 4 - Heute

----------


## FLo33

Incubus - On the Burial Ground (die originalen Incubus, wohlgemerkt)

----------


## TMC

Zzeit auf Rotation, nices Vid auch.. Motivation pur.. www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6BMuzriaLg

----------


## georg

Wizo-Hey Thomas

----------


## TMC

Die Woche is vorbei, Fuesse hoch... www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rom4qWtEkMA

----------


## TMC

Sehr gut, aus dem wird mal was... www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWoR6Qu18Zk

----------


## TMC

Noch immer bester Track zum pumpen, verspricht 100% Leistungssteigerung...ab ins Gym...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8fLECP4aN0

----------


## Tspaa

Kool & the Gang , ABBA , Michael Jackson...alte Klassiker!

----------


## TMC

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfzqnKcoEx8 ..

----------


## firsttime

Arbeit Nervt von Deichkind! Das brauch ich nach dem Tag heute eindeutig! That rulez!

----------


## ada1986

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZI2...EwlpiZK8zBX0Cg

----------

